# Red 2008 Orca



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Here is a pic I found on the web. Looks pretty sweet..


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Very, very nice. I'm tempted, but I'm happy with my Jelly Belly Orca for the moment.


----------



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

My LBS just received a red Orca and it looks great!


----------



## shumphries (Aug 19, 2006)

My LBS had one, until I bought it Saturday. Pic to follow Tuesday when they finish switching the components from my '06 silver Orca...


----------



## shumphries (Aug 19, 2006)

Here she is...


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

That's money! Awesome.


----------



## mtbroadie (Dec 8, 2001)

That's one sweet looking bike.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Shumphries,
I plan on doing the same with my 06 and swapping out the parts to the new Orca, did they swap out pretty easily or did you have to buy anything to make it all fit like the Bottom Bracket and Seat post.


----------

